# Swimbait setup for sale



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a Shimano swimbait setup I have basically never used I'm looking to sell if anyone is interested.

Shimano Crucial 7'11" Medium Heavy Fast action topped with a Shimano Curado 300E.

I bought it to fish stripers when I lived in Vegas and moved here shortly after I bought it. I have made maybe 50 casts with it. 

$250


----------

